# Onfloor Audio Pedal Mods are Great



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

I will preface this by saying that I have no affiliation with Mike of Onfloor Audio out of Saskatoon.

Mike did a variation of his Hot Brit Mod on my new DS-1 pedal and it really is a fabulous addition to my arsenol. He was very interested in my whole setup and what I wanted to acheive with the mod and it turned out exactly the way I wanted. I play a Fat Strat and wanted crunch in the bridge bucker and clean OD/ booost with the single coils. With the gain on max it is very crunchy and Mashall like and by cutting the gain back by half it cleans up very nicely for some belllike tones on the mid and neck SC's. It also removed the fizziness of a new DS-1. I can't wait until the boys come over for a jam so I can really crank my amp and test it.

He works on a few different Boss and Ibanez pedals. He is a great guy to deal with as well. Analogman my a$$! Onfloor rules! Contact Mike at his website Onfloor Audio
you will not be disappointed.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

Just an update. We had a small shipping issue on this pedal and Mike more than took care of it. If you are thinking of some pedal mods in your future give Mike a call - you won't regret it.


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO (Jul 22, 2010)

K-TONE ! thanks alot for the kind words , i'm glad you like your new DS-1 !

They are kind of a sleeper really , out of the box they look and sound harmless 
but after a good house cleaning under the hood they come to life , and can 
hang with alot of higher priced pedals imo .


----------



## Jabinnendyk (Dec 14, 2010)

What does the standard hot brit mod on the DS1 cost?


----------

